

Taste Tripping Party - noelchurchill
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/28/dining/28flavor.html?_r=2&partner=rssyahoo&emc=rss&oref=slogin&oref=slogin

======
xirium
Also see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=202585> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=80353>

